# Reading > Forum Book Club >  Christmas Reading: Twelfth Night

## Scheherazade

During the Christmas holidays, we will be reading _Twelfth Night_ by Shakespeare:


> One of Shakespeare's finest comedies, _Twelfth Night_ was written at the same time as _Hamlet_ and _Troilus and Cressida_, and whilst it shares their fascination with sex, death and confused identities, its exuberant comedy and linguistic inventiveness rises above the introspection of these plays.


http://www.amazon.co.uk/Twelfth-Nigh...e=UTF8&s=books

*Online Copy*


*Book Club Procedures*

----------


## Nightshade

Do I laugh or cry?

I hate this play.....never mind Ill join in  :Rolleyes:

----------


## grace86

I'm going to attempt to join in, can't say I'll fully succeed...but it is worth a try.

----------


## Virgil

Oh my, I must have missed this winning. I will pick it up this evening.

----------


## Nightshade

well its christmas eve and IM bored so I started reading and then rembered a fantastic adaptation I read 5 years ago but I cant rember what it was called  :Mad:  
anyway heres more info about it if anyone recognises it?http://www.online-literature.com/for...ad.php?t=21127

I also think it might have been musical....

----------


## toni

Holy Patootie, I think this is one of Shakespeare's greatest plays!  :Biggrin:  now how come, I am the only one who voted?  :Frown:

----------


## dramasnot6

Just voted myself, ill be happy to join in! Hopefully ill have some time..

----------


## Nightshade

Read the first act last night, I did enjoy suprisingly, I guess I just couldnt appreciate the lambs tale version although excuse me shes only known him 3 days how can she possibly want to marry him already. But my fav line from 



> your mute I'll be:
> When my tongue blabs, then let mine eyes not see.


and one more thing does eunuch mean what I think it means, what the dictionary says that is or is shakespeare using it differantly?

----------


## Nightshade

bump??

anyway still enjoying this :Biggrin:

----------


## Pensive

I tried to read it, but failed. I can't get myself into Shakespeare's writing style. It is not really my cup of tea.

----------


## Nightshade

> SIR TOBY BELCH 
> [Sings] 'O, the twelfth day of December,'--


I thought it was the 12th day christmas you know 5th january ( oh thats today :Eek2:  ) aka topsy-turvy day.

----------


## Anthony Furze

This ones really an acquired taste for me. I was very anxious about reading it the first time, but was delighted when my students took to it. It has a certain charm which is indescribable.

Now I ve learned to appreciate it more it has inspired me to look at other Comedies...

----------


## Nightshade

Finally done But I chose just good intead of strongly recoomend because frankly, the ending comes up short for me, when so shakespearean endings are so fantastic. 

It was intresting top find out that the 'be not afraid of greatness, sme are born great, some achive greatness and * some have greatness thrust upon them*' quote comes from shakespeare. :Biggrin:

----------

